
A scalable pipeline for designing xenobots (reconfigurable organisms) - bookofjoe
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/01/07/1910837117
======
Lambdanaut
This is really cool.

At first I thought they were simulating entire living genomes in software, but
then realized no, they're just simulating cellular shapes and manually
performing surgery on living stem cells when they transfer the software
representation to the living representation.

